# Lello Musso Pola 5030 Ice Cream Maker



## JohnDipa (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi there folks. I am about to pull the trigger and purchase a Lello Musso Pola 5030 ice cream maker. It is for home use and I don't expect to over work it with a ton of batches. It is pretty much at the top end of my budget and was looking for some input good or bad on this unit. I would love to hear experiences or suggestions from owners or operators of this unit.
Any feedback would be truly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.
John


----------



## ShaggySean (Jul 28, 2014)

This machine is great use the same one at work and in the home environment you will never over work it. only thing with it is you'll never want to go more the 3/4 full Don' t want it to go over the screw or you you can cease the motor. But it is an amazing machine if I could get on for home I would on a heartbeat.


----------



## JohnDipa (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info and advice. I will definitely keep it in mind about not over filling it. 
John


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jul 29, 2014)

I recently grabbed the breville smart scoop, it is a great machine. Its not on par with the lello of course but it's a third of the price. But if you need that much output at home I want to come by and enjoy an ice cream buffet. Have you considered the smaller brother the 4080? Three quarts an hour is still blazing fast.


----------



## daveb (Jul 29, 2014)

I spend some time lurking the eGullet forums, they have a subforum on kitchen equipment that spends way to much bandwidth on ice cream makers. I've read about the Lello there as well as others. It might be of interest to you:

http://forums.egullet.org/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=search&fromMainBar=1 

I'm afraid of spending too much time there, would cut into my knife money.


----------



## JohnDipa (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey Rahimlee54,
if you are ever up in the Toronto area feel free to drop by for a scoop anytime, regardless of the machine I pick up. 
Daveb, thanks for the link I haven't seen that forum yet, I'll have to check its out. 
John


----------



## rubenporto (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi John,

I have just bought the 5030 for my home ice cream business and am extremely pleased with it. I made a 1000g batch in only 13 minutes and a 1500g batch in 25 minutes.

I have had an issue with getting ice cream in the gap between the central pin and the hard plastic that surrounds it and also with a burning rubber smell after 26 minutes churning a 15000g batch. Although a bit annoying, both can be avoided and so far no major problems.

It will be interesting to see how the machine gets on after one year of commercial use. If you are using yours to make ice cream at home, then great and it certainly gets my recommendation.

Here is the review I wrote up on my blog:

http://icecreamscience.com/lello-musso-pola-5030-commercial-ice-cream-maker-review/

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Hope that helps.






Ruben


----------



## JohnDipa (Aug 5, 2014)

To all that have replied thank you. I ended up purchasing the Musso Pola 5030, I don't have it yet but I do look forward to giving it a run when i get it. 
Ruben, your review was 1 of the few that I read and helped me decide to go with this model. Please stay tuned as I may need to pick your brain with some questions, if you don't mind. 
If anyone else wants to offer tips, tricks or general knowledge on the making of ice cream please feel free to chime in, I am looking for all the help I can.
Thanks again,
John


----------



## rubenporto (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi John,

Hope the review helped. Let me know how you get on with your 5030 and fire away if you need any questions answered.

All the best, Ruben


----------

